# Sronlairig Lodge



## lost (Dec 8, 2005)

Mysterious hunting lodge situated on the outer edge of the Monadhliath mountains, it's very stripped out and dangerous inside but still fascinating. Access used to be piss-easy but the ground floor windows and doors have now been boarded up.

More info and pictures here: http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/view.asp?SCT+Ref+No=2083


----------



## markr (Dec 9, 2005)

wow! great looking place!


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 13, 2006)

That is mega.
Wherabouts is it? Can you PM me an 8 fig grid ref?


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2006)

Crisp Monster said:


> That is mega.
> Wherabouts is it? Can you PM me an 8 fig grid ref?



You can use this site to convert map refs between different forms.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW, that place looks gorgeous. Had to look again to see where it was. ooooooh, love places like that. would love to buy somewhere like that and do it all up. lovely pic.


----------

